

Why has no one done this yet? - MsGemNicholls
http://www.gemnicholls.com/2012/03/why-has-no-one-done-this-yet.html

======
joeblau
Downloading and archiving every conversation online is expensive and I'm not
sure enough users would be willing to pay to have a centralized message reply
service.

I guess that in Silicon Valley where the money grows on trees, a business
model is optional.

~~~
MsGemNicholls
Funny you say that. This data is already stored at Google, Facebook, Twitter
et al. All I'm asking for is for it to be indexed and available to me to
search. For the amount of time I spend searching for old content, I would even
pay a small amount for this feature as it would save me time.

~~~
joeblau
Yeah that's true, I wonder if there is a way to run a search on all of the
major chat platforms though only your messages. You must say some important
things to want to get your history back :).

~~~
MsGemNicholls
It's not just chatter, it's more about sharing. So I share something
interesting on Twitter, then want to reference to it in a post on Google+
(don't laugh).

Or I stumble upon an interesting link about X, and want to use it as a blog
post but forgot to save it. It's just convenience and time saving. My time is
worth more to me than a few dollars or a bit of my personal data.

------
alok-g
Checkout <http://www.infoaxe.com/aboutinfoaxe.jsp>

It's something close.

------
hackNightly
Doesn't Greplin do this?

